# Regeneration



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 13, 2007)

I've been regenerating Snow White for 4 generations now and she has gotten bigger and better at each harvest...I started with 7 plants going from Nirvanna seed, 4 were males...of the 3 females SW was the outstanding preformer...I axed the other 2 females and dedicated the entire room to her...She goes from veg to flower in 6-7 days even after only 7 days of re-veg after harvest...This pheno shows alot of stretch so I run a vertical scrog with only 1 430w Son Agro HPS...last harvest yielded 6-7 ounces from her alone...

I plan on switching to Haze and Blueberry this summer, but SW has been a pleasant experience...I may have to stress her and let her seed and/or just start a second grow and keep on truckin???


----------



## the pharaoh of weed (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Puffin,
I just started a similar project with Northern Lights from Nirvana. I will be making my first clone garden from my regenerated bush as soon as I get my new location setup. The pheno I chose was a very stocky plant shaped like a christmas tree with sativa style leaves and a very dank upper kinda smoke. Great to hear yours has been a success, exciting shit!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 22, 2007)

yes it is...controlling nutes is key to regeneration...Using a hydro, flood and drain system, I never change nutes...I use the same nutes from seed to regeneration...I think a soiless medium best for regeneration, nutes in soil are harder to control...

the res hasnt been changed since starting this grow back in april...

my experiment with not changing or flushing reservoir has proved very rewarding(spelled CHEAP)...Using the Lucas Formula, GH nutes, and rod water, I have not flushed nor changed the res in going on 4 generations...ph has remained very very stable thru 3 harvests and regenerations (5.5-5.7) I only add rod water and/or nutes at the ratio of 8ml micro/16ml Bloom per gallon of rod(resulting in 800-900ppm)...Snow White has thrived and is getting better each harvest...
It is my opinion, based upon these results, that I was discarding alot of good nutes at each reservior change/flush...I have used only a 1/10th of the nutes I had previously and no ph adjusters at all in 3 harvests...

That said, perhaps the nute makers are getting rich on growers wasteful methods??? I have learnt my lesson...


----------



## abudsmoker (Nov 22, 2007)

you must have a ton of bacteria. i change every ten days, if it works for you dont change it but not changing your res for 4 gens or months seems unreal.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 23, 2007)

yes, it does seem insane...but I'm sitting here smoking SW and telling you it is working for me...the bacteria you mention, must be good bacteria, there is no sludge, or cloudiness of the res...clear as green tea...I do have algae growing on the sides of the res and perhaps they are the reason for this amazing stability...

I dont know why this is working, all I know is I have had an amazing grow for 4 generations...I test the res daily, and I am amazed myself...

Understand, I dont flush, I go from 12/12 at harvest, to 24/0 to 12/12 again in 7 -10 days...the plant finishes in about 8-10 weeks and goes straight to 24/0 again...no change in res or nute strength...ph hovers between 5.7-5.5 and ppm is maintained at about 900 for whole grow...

I'll be spending my $$ saved on a new roor bong...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 8, 2008)

*Howdy Regen fans, I have been over at MarijuanaPassion, they had some server issues and I dropped by to see what is up???*

*SnowWhite did great in gen 5, yielding 20 + onces dry, wonderful stash.*

*Now in gen 6 I have accidentally created a clone, and just stuck HER in the back right corner and provided some lower light to get HER going. *

*Anyway, I've included a couple pics of both the whole grow, the accidental clone MINI-SHE, and a close up of bud developement. *

*The yield this grow is gonna be HUGE *


----------



## ceerock (Sep 8, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:


> *Howdy Regen fans, I have been over at MarijuanaPassion, they had some server issues and I dropped by to see what is up???*
> 
> *SnowWhite did great in gen 5, yielding 20 + onces dry, wonderful stash.*
> 
> ...


thats great im defenitely gonna try this with my white widow...

is there a special technique in removing the buds as to not harm the plant ???????


----------



## phearless (Sep 10, 2008)

Please, do you have any clear cut information of your own or from a good source for regenerating? I was into the idea when I began the idea of growing but have not seen much information or experiences even close to yours. Many people say only once or twice more can be harvested. I would love to kep my plant alive as long as possible and still benefit, you know what I mean? Thanks


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 11, 2008)

*It's very easy, just dont cut anything from the bottom 1/3 of your plant at harvest and then flip lights and nutes back to veg cycle until it reveg's enuf, usually about 4 wks, then flip lights and nutes back to flower schedule and wait for harvest again. you can keep doing this indefinately, my SnowWhite is in Her 6th generation right now *

*BTW, if you want to see the whole grow, come on over to MarijuanaPassion and check out my grow journal SnowWhite Regeneration 5 *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 11, 2008)

ceerock said:


> thats great im defenitely gonna try this with my white widow...
> 
> is there a special technique in removing the buds as to not harm the plant ???????


*the buds are what regrow into the next generation, you need to leave everything on the bottom 1/4-1/3 of your plant, leaves, buds, stems, and roots. the caylaxes are what grow into fans and from there the rest of the plant regenerates. I just chop the top 3/4, everything, stems, buds, leaves, and then flip the lights and nutes back to veg for as long as it takes to get enuf to regrow, usually 3-4 weeks. *

*Dont worry about the fans dying off, or the funny looking regrowth, it's just the way She goes*


----------



## ceerock (Sep 11, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:


> *the buds are what regrow into the next generation, you need to leave everything on the bottom 1/4-1/3 of your plant, leaves, buds, stems, and roots. the caylaxes are what grow into fans and from there the rest of the plant regenerates. I just chop the top 3/4, everything, stems, buds, leaves, and then flip the lights and nutes back to veg for as long as it takes to get enuf to regrow, usually 3-4 weeks. *
> 
> *Dont worry about the fans dying off, or the funny looking regrowth, it's just the way She goes*


thank you i wil defenitely try this...


----------



## phearless (Sep 11, 2008)

Is there any specific point where I must cut at? like above or below a node? Do you cut the ENTIRE top 3/4 of the plant OFF? Thank you, you are brilliant +rep.

Also I saw your post said nutes at 900 ppm. I did this and the gallon turned so blue from so many nutes (a few tablespoons). 
The bag says 1/2 a teaspoon the parts per million is much lower than 900ppm (175). What do I do?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 12, 2008)

phearless said:


> Is there any specific point where I must cut at? like above or below a node? Do you cut the ENTIRE top 3/4 of the plant OFF? Thank you, you are brilliant +rep.
> 
> Also I saw your post said nutes at 900 ppm. I did this and the gallon turned so blue from so many nutes (a few tablespoons).
> The bag says 1/2 a teaspoon the parts per million is much lower than 900ppm (175). What do I do?


*Yes, cut everything above 1/4-1/3 of the lowest part of the plant. I grow my plant so that only the top 3/4 is smokable anyway. I cut each cola so I can hang it to dry. Go over to MP and you cAN SEE THE WHOLE PROCESS FROM HARVEST TO Harvest in my SnowWhite Regeneration 5 grow journal*

*As to the nutes, I was speaking only of GH Flora Series 3 Part and only with distilled water. I adhere to 1.5-1.7 ec and a ph of 5.5 *


----------



## headbandrocker (Sep 14, 2008)

Revegging is great!
Dont kill em! Recycle them!Or
If you are done with a cycle and have new clones ready to go,{and dont need what u just revegged} regenerate last batch and donate them to needy patients!


----------

